# Hawker Typhoon



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2019)

Hawker Typhoon RAF Female Ground Crew Print WW2 WWII Check Other Sizes | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 12, 2019)

"... The Typhoon was a mean, vicious machine."


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF SPITFIRE BATTLE OF BRITAIN 50 | eBay

Tempest

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

RAF WW2 HAWKER TYPHOON LARGE OLD PHOTOGRAPH HAWKER SIDDELEY KINGSTON STAMP | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF HAWKER TEMPEST BATTLE OF BRITAIN 1 | eBay

Tempest

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

RAF Pilot With Hawker Typhoon WW2 Photo 8x10 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 11, 2019)

Post #6, Typhoon not Tempest.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Admiral Beez (Nov 13, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF SPITFIRE BATTLE OF BRITAIN 50 | eBay
> 
> Tempest
> 
> View attachment 560388


Is every aircraft in that pic wrecked? Looks like a bad day to be a RAF ground tech.


----------



## WARSPITER (Nov 13, 2019)

Admiral Beez said:


> Is every aircraft in that pic wrecked? Looks like a bad day to be a RAF ground tech.



As soon as I saw that one I thought of a caption:

Man on truck "See, I told you we couldn't go fast enough to tow start any of these....."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF HAWKER TEMPEST BATTLE OF BRITAIN 2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2020)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF HAWKER TYPHOON 1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 4, 2020)

Like sticking straws up your nose....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 4, 2020)

"OK Bill, this one's inflated, let's do the next one."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2020)

RAF WW2 HAWKER TYPHOON LARGE PHOTOGRAPH | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2020)

9 Original WWII Snapshot Photo BRITISH RAF Royal Air Force FIGHTERS on AIRFIELD | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

1943 Press Photo the new RAF Hawker TYPHOON fighter bomber in flight, WWII | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 2, 2021)

1940 - Hawker Typhoon - 56 Squadron Scoreboard - UK GB - WWII - World War 2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 2, 2021)

1940 - Hawker Typhoon - 56 Squadron in formation - UK GB - WWII - World War 2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 2, 2021)

That seller is just taking photos off the web and selling them

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 2, 2021)

Yep, noticed the same.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2021)

RARE Original WWII Photo of British Hawker Typhoon with Crew 305th Bomb Group | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2021)

HAWKER TYPHOON 1940's MAINTENANCE MANUAL RARE HISTORIC WW2 ARCHIVE Sabre engine | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 8, 2021)

I wonder how many of these came from the Avialogs website when they were offered for free at the beginning of the COVID experience last year


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 9, 2021)

Good point.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2021)

RAF WW2 HAWKER TYPHOONS 263 SQUADRON ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> RAF WW2 HAWKER TYPHOONS 263 SQUADRON ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay
> 
> View attachment 609779


RAF WW2 HAWKER TYPHOON ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2021)

1945 Germany -rocket armed Hawker Typhoon & long range tank- photo 8.5 by 5.5cm | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2021)

RAF Typhoon Operations 2nd TAF 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2021)

1944 RAF Hawker Typhoon at camouflaged hanger Belgium #3 I.W.M. photo 18 by 12cm | eBay


1944 RAF Hawker Typhoon at camouflaged hanger Belgium #3 I.W.M. photo 18 by 12cm 1944 RAF Hawker Typhoon in German Camouflaged hanger #3 -Melsbroek , Belgium - I.W.M. photo 18 by 12cm corner crease, bruised one of a collection of Imperial War Museum photos , many do not have the I.W.M. stamp but...



www.ebay.com





Melsbroek Belgium Typhoon 181 Sqn RAF






See File:Typhoon 181 Sqn RAF in camouflaged hangar at Melsbroek 1944.jpg - Wikimedia Commons











Looking for Hangar Camo guide.


Looking for Hangar Camo guide.



leadadventureforum.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2021)

WWII: TYPHOON ABANDONED IN AIRFIELD NEAR ELY B&W PHOTOGRAPH 29TH MAY 1942 | eBay


29TH MAY 1942. ABANDONED IN AIRFIELD. B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES. Condition: USED with triple hole punch left side and surface marks on front. MINISTRY OF AIRCRAFT REF: N/A.



www.ebay.com























Airframe+red paint engine bolt RAF typhoon R7647 crash 20/1/43 pilot Belgium ace | #1476791983


This is a piece of airframe from RAF Typhoon R7647 which crashed on 20/1/43.The airframe is bent up with impact damage with rivet holes and red paint which may well be from one of the roundels it is 5




www.worthpoint.com





The pilot of the Typhoon was Jean M. de Selys Longchamps . 30 Sep 1941 - 13 March 1943. Jean was probably the best known Belgian pilot of 609 Squadron. Originally a cavalry officer he escaped to England to join the RAF. On 29 May 1942 he baled out of his Typhoon R7647 which crashed at Sutton Village (Ely). On 20 Jan 1943, he decided to attack the headquarters of the German Sicherheitsdienst on Avenue Louise in Brussels. At this stage Brussels was out of range for allied fighters by daylight. Although he returned successfully from his attack he was not popular with the chain of command. Posted from the Squadron, he was killed in a flying accident on 16 Aug 1943 in 3 Squadron.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Oct 19, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> The pilot of the Typhoon was Jean M. de Selys Longchamps . he was killed in a flying accident on 16 Aug 1943 in 3 Squadron.


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 19, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> At this stage Brussels was out of range for allied fighters by daylight.



So, does that mean that they moved Brussels closer to the coast after dark?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## ColFord (Oct 20, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> On 20 Jan 1943, he decided to attack the headquarters of the German Sicherheitsdienst on Avenue Louise in Brussels. At this stage Brussels was out of range for allied fighters by daylight. Although he returned successfully from his attack he was not popular with the chain of command.


RAF Mustang Mk.I had already been well beyond Brussels by September 1942, so more accurately "Brussels was out of range for Fighter Command daylight fighters at that time", as at that stage the Mustangs were still with Army Co-operation Command.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> So, does that mean that they moved Brussels closer to the coast after dark?


no it means that night fighters did have the range.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2021)

But, depending on the speed of dark ............................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 20, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> no it means that night fighters did have the range.



But only because Brussels was moved after dark, right? Because during the day it was too far away, so the fighters couldn't reach it...


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 20, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> But only because Brussels was moved after dark, right? Because during the day it was too far away, so the fighters couldn't reach it...


Nope, they did it like Sprint Relay athletics!









4 × 100 metres relay - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> But only because Brussels was moved after dark, right? Because during the day it was too far away, so the fighters couldn't reach it...


Indeed. it is well known Brussels is moving by night. Hell.. it is ringing my doorbell right now. Good thing i have marsh mellows to appease it.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 20, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Good thing i have marsh mellows to appease it.



Nice to know you're prepared, Snautzer, I'd expect nothing less...


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 20, 2021)

When Brussles finally gets there, you should go here...





Royal Museum 55

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2021)

I did it is great!!! They were shifting some of the stuff so voluntered , cooler of a 109 is heavy i can tell you that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 20, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> I did it is great!!!


It sure is! I spent several hours there and most of it in the aircraft hall. I saw hardly any staff so took the opportunity to jump barriers and get interesting shots of some of the aircraft!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2021)

Did the dark help jump the barriers ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Oct 26, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF HAWKER TYPHOON 1 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 568698


Right! Gray water emptied!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2022)

https://ibccdigitalarchive.lincoln.ac.uk/omeka/collections/document/24624

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2022)

https://ibccdigitalarchive.lincoln.ac.uk/omeka/files/original/1611/24600/PDunmoreG16010019.2.jpg



Wings in test rig-undercarriage retraction

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 11, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> https://ibccdigitalarchive.lincoln.ac.uk/omeka/files/original/1611/24600/PDunmoreG16010019.2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that was a partially completed stealth airplane.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 11, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I thought that was a partially completed stealth airplane.


Actually, you're right! They just forget to make the other half invisible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## WARSPITER (Jan 11, 2022)

Good pic as it gives an idea of the size of these planes

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 11, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2022)

ORIGINAL D DAY TYPHOON SQN FIGHTER AND AIR CREW PHOTO, NEEDS OAR POINT , HANTS | eBay


THE SECOND PHOTO SHOWS A SIMILAR FIGHTER PLANE IN HOLLAND IN MARCH 1945.



www.ebay.com





Just before D-Day






Holland March 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 17, 2022)

The crew photo is shown here.... Vivre à Saint-Martin-de-Bienfaite


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2022)

Cool shots.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2022)

E.K Barnes RAF
Watts SAAF
D. Duke RAF






Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


Maskingenkendt tekst fra fotokuvert: Tre Piloter fotograferet foran en Spitfire. E.K. bBarnes F/LT RAF Watts F/LT SAAF (South african airforce) D.Duke F/LT RAF




samlinger.natmus.dk


----------



## WARSPITER (Feb 28, 2022)

I really wouldn't want to be in a truck and see that coming at me.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## bdefen (Feb 28, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> Like sticking straws up your nose....


Covid test.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 30, 2022)

HAWKER TYPHOON MK IB IWM PHOTOGRAPH














WWII: HAWKER TYPHOON MK IB IWM PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


IWM PHOTOGRAPH. HAWKER TYPHOON MK IB.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 30, 2022)

Great pic.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 30, 2022)

Typhoon FR Mk IB EK427 of 268 Sqn. I've never seen that one before


----------



## ColFord (Mar 30, 2022)

Hawker Typhoon FR.Ib EK427 'S', from a series of ATP photos taken around April-May 1945 at a RAF MU in the UK at the time the aircraft had been retired from active service and its eventual fate was awaiting a decision (scrapping in early 1946). From its AM78, it is officially recorded as only ever having been allocated to No.268 Squadron RAF in the period August to November 1944. However, in digging through the ORBS for No.IV(AC) Squadron RAF, its serial does make a couple of entries for post-strike reconnaissance sorties conducted using a limited number hand me down Typhoon FR.Ib aircraft that were received from 268 in December 1944 and used until February-March 1945. In the other photos in the series, the starboard wing appears to have some replacement panels fitted, including a 'blank' panel on the underside of the wing in the location where the reconnaissance camera lenses would normally be fitted. Reason for ATP taking photos as the type was being withdrawn from service was that they had not previously taken the standard set of technical photos for the type before it was introduced into service or whilst it was in service - someone was catching up with the paperwork.

This photo and a couple of others from the series have been used in the various editions/reprints of the Valiant Wings Publications book on the Hawker Typhoon/Tornado, with rather inaccurate captions and descriptions regarding the type, its FR modifications and operational use.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Frog (Apr 9, 2022)

From an Interallied Information Office publication :

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Chris Thomas (Apr 10, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 659625
> 
> 
> View attachment 659626
> ...


137 Sqn circa September 1945. Typhoon is SF-B SW473. On the right Denis Luke, stayed in the RAF, flew Tempest 6 with 6 Sqn in ME and later commanded 151Sqn with Javelins in 1961. retired as a Wing Commander.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 16, 2022)

Pilots of No. 245 Squadron RAF walk past their Hawker Typhoon Mark IBs to their dispersal hut at Westhampnett, Sussex, on completion of a sortie against a flying-bomb launching site, in northern France ('Noball'). 

Three of the Typhoons wear cowling covers with 'chimneys' for the insertion of a heater, in order to aid the engine start. In the background is a Hawker Hurricane, used by the Squadron as a communications and training aircraft.

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2022)

Firing Guns at Night















WW2 Original Air Ministry Photo & Notes RAF Hawker Typhoon Firing Guns at Night | eBay


Listed is this Second World War original photograph showing a Royal Air Force Hawker Typhoon firing its 20mm Hispano cannons at night. The photograph is in very good condition with minor age related handling marks and very minor staining.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2022)

123 Wing 609 Squadron Normandy D-day +20 F/sgt McKenzie Sgt Paice Bj Martragny PR-L









































WW2 - 2nd TAF 123 Wing after D Day Martragny, Normandy -5 original photos | eBay


F/Sgt Mc Kenzie & Sgt Paice B7 Martragny. th 1944 B7 Martragny. th SQUADRON B7 Landing Strip D + 25 Martragny. nd TAF 84 Group. nd TAF 198. Normandy -5 original photos. Normandy D + 20. No 10 – 123 Wing 609 Squadron.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2022)

123 Wing W2-Y



































WW2 – Huge Photo Collection of 123 Wing R & I Armoury, Wunstorf Airbase Germany | eBay


WW2 – Huge Collection of photos of 123 Wing R & I Armoury, Wunstorf Airbase. 1 showing the Wundstorf Fire Station. Germany 1945 -1946. This is a great collection of54 b& w photos found in a photo album belonging to Flt/Sgt Walter (Bill) Allen.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 23, 2022)

Tempest in the last post.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2022)

Typhoon Mk Ib EK183 US-A No 56 sqdr Search results for query: ek183

flown by Squadron Leader T.H.V Pheloung of No.56 Squadron. [21 Apr 1943] Hawker Typhoon

Squadron Leader T.H.V Pheloung died 20-06-1943 RAF CWGC War Dead Query 1943-06-20




















WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH -Typhoon Fighter | eBay


<p>WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH -Original </p><p>See pictures for item </p>



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2022)

Typhoon Mk Ib EK183 US-A No 56 sqdr Matlaske in April 1943.

Matlaske Airfield














Prints of Picture shows a side view of a Hawker Typhoon in flight


Picture shows a side view of a Hawker Typhoon in flight. The worlds fastest fighter plane in April 1943. Google images suggests this plane could be (?) the Typhoon Mk Ib EK183, code US-A of 56 Sqn RAF, Matlaske in April 1943. Passed by Censors. 21st April 1943 Picture taken 21st April 1943...



shop.memorylane.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2022)

US-C US-H US-Y Typhoon Mk Ib No 56 sqdr Matlaske.

Likely US-C is DN625 

DN625 broke up in the air over Aylsham. The pilot did not survive. Crew: Sgt Daniel Driscoll (pilot) RAFVR- killed in a flying accident.
Daniel Driscoll is buried in Carlisle (Dalston Rd) Cemetery.
R.I.P.








Accident Hawker Typhoon Mk 1B DN265, 28 Apr 1943


DN625 broke up in the air over Aylsham. The pilot did not survive. Crew: Sgt Daniel Driscoll (pilot) RAFVR- killed in a flying accident. Daniel Driscoll is buried in Carlisle (Dalston Rd...



aviation-safety.net
























WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - TYPHOON SECRET IS OUT | eBay


<p>WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH -Original </p><p>See pictures for item </p>



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 28, 2022)

Painted over stripe(s) on the nose?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2022)

Don't think so. There are other photos at slightly different angle, which suggest a replacement upper cowling and that rectangular panel.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 28, 2022)

Which is the original photo?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2022)

Maybe this one ... 





the source: Hawker Typhoon – Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 28, 2022)

The gettyimages photo is 500+ dollarinis


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Which is the original photo?
> 
> View attachment 688880
> 
> ...


thats why i post the info of the backside. Cant be more original then 1943 i guess.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2022)

Typhoon Mk Ib No 56 sqdr

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 29, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> thats why i post the info of the backside. Cant be more original then 1943 i guess.


If you can fake the front, you can fake the back. Lots of fonts out there

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Barrett (Oct 3, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Hawker Typhoon RAF Female Ground Crew Print WW2 WWII Check Other Sizes | eBay
> 
> View attachment 531493


Those ladies sure knew how to accessorize!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## captain Frey (Oct 4, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 123 Wing 609 Squadron Normandy D-day +20 F/sgt McKenzie Sgt Paice Bj Martragny PR-L
> 
> View attachment 688374
> 
> ...


It's not Bj Martragny, it's B7 Martragny (ALG). 
Martragny is a french town in Normandy.








ALG B-7 – Martragny – Airfields in Normandy - D-Day Overlord


ALG B-7 - Martragny Battle of Normandy This page presents the history of ALG (Advanced Landing Groud) B-7, used by the Royal Air Force during the Battle of Normandy. 2nd Tactical Air Force Location: Martragny, Calvados (14) Code: B-7 Coordinates: 49°15'11''N - 000°36'58''W Construction: from...




www.dday-overlord.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2022)

D-Day stripes bombs




















WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH -Typhoon Fighter | eBay


<p>WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH -Original </p><p>See pictures for item </p>



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2022)

These underwing B&W strips aren't the D-Day markings. But a very nice shot here. 

The ID stripes for Hawker Typhoon used from October 1942 to 7th February 1944 ... 4 black 12" strips + 3 white 24" ones.










And the D-Day marking used in the June 1944 ... 3 white 18" + 2 black 18" bands





the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2022)

captured beute T9+GK repro














2Wk. Foto Beute-Flugzeug Hawker Typhoon Balkenkreuz | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2Wk. Foto Beute-Flugzeug Hawker Typhoon Balkenkreuz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2022)




----------

